# My rabbit is pulling fur but she isn't pregant?



## rabbitman (Aug 2, 2011)

I am done breeding rabbits for the year. And I have had all my rabbits seperated. I only have 4, 3 does 1 buck and they are all seperated and are all in diffrent areas of the yard. She is pulling fur and panting so I gave her a nesting box just in case but I know she is not pregant. I had 2 bucks that I got rid of a month ago and they were side by side with her. Do you think they could have bred her through the wire? The dividers are 1/2 inch hardware cloth.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 2, 2011)

have heard that it happens. won't hurt to put in the nest box just in case.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> I am done breeding rabbits for the year. And I have had all my rabbits seperated. I only have 4, 3 does 1 buck and they are all seperated and are all in diffrent areas of the yard. She is pulling fur and panting so I gave her a nesting box just in case but I know she is not pregant. I had 2 bucks that I got rid of a month ago and they were side by side with her. Do you think they could have bred her through the wire? The dividers are 1/2 inch hardware cloth.


I've read that does do "go through the motions" of being pregnant even when spayed.   It's just part of their hardwire.   Every rabbit book I've read warns people not to be upset if they see their doe start "nesting", even if she is the only one in the crate.  I don't how your buck could get to her from another crate, but I've heard stories that it happens.    Anyway, you did the right thing by putting in that nest box.  Now all you have to do is keep checking and hope it stays empty.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 3, 2011)

She could also be having a "false" pregnancy! I've had one of my doe's do that before when she really wanted to be bred. It's also possible that they could of bred through the wire, I've heard of that happening before.


----------



## rabbitman (Aug 3, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> She could also be having a "false" pregnancy! I've had one of my doe's do that before when she really wanted to be bred. It's also possible that they could of bred through the wire, I've heard of that happening before.


Well is she wants to be bred I will breed her, it would be her first time.


----------

